# That moment ... :D



## +febronia+ (24 ديسمبر 2012)

That moment  ... 

ذات مومنت او تلك اللحظة ..
الجمله دي بقينا نسمعهاا او نقراها كتيرر ع الفيس بوك 
وعلي الكوميكس بذات ..

المهم جتلي فكره اني اعمل موضوع هناا 
ونجمع في المومنتات الي بتحصل معانا احناا 
او من تفكرناا يعني ماتبقاش منقولة 
من الفيس او من اي حاجه بس ..

واتمني الفكرة تعجبكم 
وتكون مفهومه ... ​


----------



## +febronia+ (24 ديسمبر 2012)

اول مومنت لياا هناا عشان تفهموو الفكرة اكتر ..


ذات مومنت لماا تكون بتكلم حد وتبداء معاه الكلام العادي 
زي هاي ازيك عامل ايه اية اخبارك كداا
وتحس من طريقة رده انه عايز يقولك انجر عايز ايه 

تعالي بقي لنفس الشخص وادخل في الموضوع علي طول
هيقولك طب قول هااي الاول ..

u feel like 
اولع في نفسي يعني:ranting:​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 ديسمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> اول مومنت لياا هناا عشان تفهموو الفكرة اكتر ..
> 
> That moment
> ذات مومنت لماا تكون بتكلم حد وتبداء معاه الكلام العادي
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههه
تصدقي صح ههههههههههه

فكره الموضوع حلوه حببتي عجبتني
ربنا يباركك
ولي عوده ان شاء الله بقا هههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*ذات مومنت لما اجهز نفسى للقاعدة تحت البطانية 
واخد اللاب معايا واعمل مج النسكافيه المعتبر 
واخد موبايلى والريموت 
وادخل تحت البطانية
وكله تمام 
واكتشف انى نسيت النسكافيه 
u feel like*
*بحس ان جاتلى ساكتة *




​


----------



## +febronia+ (27 ديسمبر 2012)

ذات مومنت لماا حد يسالك هي راس السنه 
يوم السبت ولا الاحد
 وتقوله الاتنين ..
ويقولك الاتنين مع بعض ..

* u feel like *

استني كداا يمكن مغلطش :ranting:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> ذات مومنت لماا حد يسالك هي راس السنه
> يوم السبت ولا الاحد
> وتقوله الاتنين ..
> ويقولك الاتنين مع بعض ..
> ...


:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*ذات زفت مومنت اما يجيلك برد و مغص و كرامبات و صداع و عظمك يوجعك 
u feel like 
فيه ايــــــــــــه كلكو عليا ولا ايــــــــــــــــــــه:cry2:​ *


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

*ذات مومنت حلو كده ^_^
 .
 .
 .

 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 لما تيجى تلبس بنطلون وتلاقى فيه فلوس 

 I FeeL Like

 يـــــــــــاه يا عبد الصمد ^_^*
​


----------



## +febronia+ (9 يناير 2013)

ذات مومنت
 لماا حد يسالك اية اخبار الجو في اسكندرية ..

...
تووحفة برد رعد برد وشتاا طول اليوم .. ​


----------



## oesi no (9 يناير 2013)




----------



## +febronia+ (9 يناير 2013)

ذات مومنت ...​
  لماا تكون بتكلم حد رخم وفجاه يقولك ايه انت زعلت ولا ايه ..
  مبتبقاش عارف ساعتهاا تقول اه ولا لاء 
  لو قلت اه هيقولك هيهيهي اتفلق 
  ولو قلت لاء هيقولك لية مزعلتش ..

  u feel like

  اناا شكلي هتغبي عفكره :ranting:

  كانت معكم " فيبي " من قلب الاحداث .. ​


----------



## Strident (9 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ذات مومنت حلو كده ^_^
> .
> .
> .
> ...




اسكتي يا رورو انا من كام يوم كده حطيت الهدوم والجل في الغسالة ويادوب بدأت تلف...بالصدفة ﻻحظت ان الفلوس مش ع المكتب!! قلت يا نهار اسود دي بتتغسل...قمت جاري عليا وطفيتها بس الباب مش عايز يفتح بقى....قعدت العب في الزراير وكده فتحت في الاخر....كان فيه هدوم اتبلت بس الفلوس في جيب البنطلون كانت ناشفة الحمد لله 

فذات زفت مومنت لما تكتشف ان فلوسك في البنطلون في الغسالة


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> اسكتي يا رورو انا من كام يوم كده حطيت الهدوم والجل في الغسالة ويادوب بدأت تلف...بالصدفة ﻻحظت ان الفلوس مش ع المكتب!! قلت يا نهار اسود دي بتتغسل...قمت جاري عليا وطفيتها بس الباب مش عايز يفتح بقى....قعدت العب في الزراير وكده فتحت في الاخر....كان فيه هدوم اتبلت بس الفلوس في جيب البنطلون كانت ناشفة الحمد لله
> 
> فذات زفت مومنت لما تكتشف ان فلوسك في البنطلون في الغسالة


*ههههههههههه احساس صعب اوووووووى
بتحس ان شقا عمرك راح *​


----------



## Strident (9 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه احساس صعب اوووووووى
> بتحس ان شقا عمرك راح *​



المشكلة اني على طول بافضي جيوبي من المفاتيح والمحفظة والفلوس والموبايل وكده...سواء باغسل او ﻷ...بمجرد ما ارجع من بره...المرة دي بالذات حبكت انسى الفلوس بس ربنا سترها الحمد لله بقى


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> المشكلة اني على طول بافضي جيوبي من المفاتيح والمحفظة والفلوس والموبايل وكده...سواء باغسل او ﻷ...بمجرد ما ارجع من بره...المرة دي بالذات حبكت انسى الفلوس بس ربنا سترها الحمد لله بقى


*ههههههههههههه بتحصل يا جونى ى احسن العائلات 
انا مرة حطيت عقد مهم كان فى جيب جوزى*​


----------



## Strident (9 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههه بتحصل يا جونى ى احسن العائلات
> انا مرة حطيت عقد مهم كان فى جيب جوزى*​



!!!! انا الأول قريتها عُقد....قلت وايه المشكلة....بس لما قريت مهم فهمت انها عقد contract

يا نهاري ده يموت فيها...

وحصل ايه طيب؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> !!!! انا الأول قريتها عُقد....قلت وايه المشكلة....بس لما قريت مهم فهمت انها عقد contract
> 
> يا نهاري ده يموت فيها...
> 
> وحصل ايه طيب؟


*نفس اللى حصل معاك لحقته وطلعته سبته ينشف 
وهو مكنش موجود الحمد لله 
بس انا صريحة بعد ما نشف وظبطت الدنيا 
قولتلوه لو مرة كدا العقد اللى كان فى جيبك اتغسل تعمل ايه 
قالى هقتلك بس يا حبيبتى 
هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Strident (9 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *نفس اللى حصل معاك لحقته وطلعته سبته ينشف
> وهو مكنش موجود الحمد لله
> بس انا صريحة بعد ما نشف وظبطت الدنيا
> قولتلوه لو مرة كدا العقد اللى كان فى جيبك اتغسل تعمل ايه
> ...



اعتقد كان الاحسن تسيبيه ما يعرفش...
انا كراجل افضل ماعرفش ان فيه حاجة ممكن تهددني طالما هي مش موجودة 

فيه مثل يقول لك...اللي مايعرفوهوش مش هيضرهم 

يﻻ حصل خير


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> اعتقد كان الاحسن تسيبيه ما يعرفش...
> انا كراجل افضل ماعرفش ان فيه حاجة ممكن تهددني طالما هي مش موجودة
> 
> فيه مثل يقول لك...اللي مايعرفوهوش مش هيضرهم
> ...


*ههههههههههه تقول ايه بقا فى الصراحة *​


----------



## بايبل333 (9 يناير 2013)

ذات مومنت دخلت استحم فى عز البرد امبارح وتحت الدش فى عز المياة الساقعة كنت محضر النار امام الحمام وطالع بسرعة ادفى فؤجئت ان المطر بتمطر على النار وطفت 

حد يستحم فى شهر واحد تحت الدش والمياة ساقة ...؟


----------



## Strident (9 يناير 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> ذات مومنت دخلت استحم فى عز البرد امبارح وتحت الدش فى عز المياة الساقعة كنت محضر النار امام الحمام وطالع بسرعة ادفى فؤجئت ان المطر بتمطر على النار وطفت
> 
> حد يستحم فى شهر واحد تحت الدش والمياة ساقة ...؟



نار؟ مية ساقعة في الشتا؟

ايه جو انسان الكهوف ده؟

امال النت واصل لك ازاي؟


----------



## بايبل333 (9 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> نار؟ مية ساقعة في الشتا؟
> 
> ايه جو انسان الكهوف ده؟
> 
> امال النت واصل لك ازاي؟


*داة اللى ماسك النت فى البلد بجوار المنزل بمجرد ما يفصل النت عندى يلاقينى عندة 
فمن المستحيل يفصل النت الا للضرورة 
على العموم بحب الاستحمام تحت الدش وخاصة المياة الساقعة 
انت بتحب كدة.......:spor2:
*​


----------



## Strident (9 يناير 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> *داة اللى ماسك النت فى البلد بجوار المنزل بمجرد ما يفصل النت عندى يلاقينى عندة
> فمن المستحيل يفصل النت الا للضرورة
> على العموم بحب الاستحمام تحت الدش وخاصة المياة الساقعة
> انت بتحب كدة.......:spor2:
> *​



انا في عز الصيف باستحمى بمية سخنة فمابالك بالشتا؟
ماما اصﻻً بتقول لي انت ﻻزم تقلب الحمام ساونا وانت بتستحمى؟ من كتر البخار يعني...

انما ايه النار دي؟


----------



## بايبل333 (9 يناير 2013)

> انما ايه النار دي؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يناير 2013)

*ذات " الله يحرقها بجاز " مومنت في كليه تجاره 
 تبقي داخل امتحان نصه عملي النص التاني عملي 
وتدخل الامتحان تلاقي الدكتور جايب الامتحان كله عملي 



هاتولي اله 

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ذات زفت مومنت اما يجيلك برد و مغص و كرامبات و صداع و عظمك يوجعك
> u feel like
> فيه ايــــــــــــه كلكو عليا ولا ايــــــــــــــــــــه:cry2:​ *



* الا مين كرمبات دي ؟
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (9 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ذات " الله يحرقها بجاز " مومنت في كليه تجاره
> تبقي داخل امتحان نصه عملي النص التاني عملي
> وتدخل الامتحان تلاقي الدكتور جايب الامتحان كله عملي
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههه لا بجد يعني نصه عملي والنص التاني عملي برضوو ..
والامتحان جاي كلو عملي ..

لالا دا الدكتور دا مفروض يترفد ازاي يعمل كداا :t33:


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

*ذات مومنت 
لما تكونى قاعدة فى مكان انتى وواحدة صاحبتك 
وبتضحكوا على حاجة 
تلاقوا حد متعرفهوش مركز اوى وبيضحك على كلامكم 
you feel like*
*اتفضل معانا لا بجد والله اتفضل معانا **:D*​


----------



## Strident (10 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ذات مومنت
> لما تكونى قاعدة فى مكان انتى وواحدة صاحبتك
> وبتضحكوا على حاجة
> تلاقوا حد متعرفهوش مركز اوى وبيضحك على كلامكم
> ...



واحدة وصاحبتها؟ تﻻقيه مركز بس ف حاجات تانية خالص وعامل مخططات كتيرة ومستني فرصة


----------



## بايبل333 (10 يناير 2013)

*ذات مومنت لم "وقعت منى الفيزا بتاعت البنك" والبيت كله بيدور عليها ويجى واحد وراء التانى يقولى وقعت منك فين الفيزا اقولة يا باشا الفيزا وقعت هعرف منين .؟يقولى قولى وقعت فين بس 
كنت عايز أمسك اى حاجة وأضربة بيها 
*


----------



## Strident (10 يناير 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> *ذات مومنت لم "وقعت منى الفيزا بتاعت البنك" والبيت كله بيدور عليها ويجى واحد وراء التانى يقولى وقعت منك فين الفيزا اقولة يا باشا الفيزا وقعت هعرف منين .؟يقولى قولى وقعت فين بس
> كنت عايز أمسك اى حاجة وأضربة بيها
> *



المقصود يعني اخر مرة فاكر انت شفتها فين...سؤال واضح يعني


----------



## بايبل333 (10 يناير 2013)

> المقصود يعني اخر مرة فاكر انت شفتها فين...سؤال واضح يعني



يا عم انا قاعد فى بيت 360 متر بيقولوا وقعت فى الاوضة دى ولا هنا وفين بالطبط .؟
أقولهم اى


----------



## Strident (10 يناير 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> يا عم انا قاعد فى بيت 360 متر بيقولوا وقعت فى الاوضة دى ولا هنا وفين بالطبط .؟
> أقولهم اى



طب هو سؤال فضولي معلش...يعني طلعت ازاي من محفظتك اصﻻً؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يناير 2013)

+febronia+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههه لا بجد يعني نصه عملي والنص التاني عملي برضوو ..
> والامتحان جاي كلو عملي ..
> 
> لالا دا الدكتور دا مفروض يترفد ازاي يعمل كداا :t33:


منا هخلي امي تدعي عليه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 يناير 2013)

ذات مومنت لما يكون مديرك لسا ماشى و رايح المطار اجازه اسبوع بره مصر--
و تقعد إنت و زميلك و تعملوا بيتزا بارتى فى غرفته 
و الطياره تتلغى و تتئجل لتانى يوم-- 
و فجئه تلاقى المدير داخل عليك فى مكتبه هههههههههههههه و انت قاعد تاكل بيتزا و رجلك على المكتب--

you feel like!
30:


ده عفريته ده و لا ده ميين--
:thnk0001:
مفيش بوليعه يا ناس الواحد ينط يستخبى فيها!!
:hlp:​


----------



## Strident (10 يناير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ذات مومنت لما يكون مديرك لسا ماشى و رايح المطار اجازه اسبوع بره مصر--
> و تقعد إنت و زميلك و تعملوا بيتزا بارتى فى غرفته
> و الطياره تتلغى و تتئجل لتانى يوم--
> و فجئه تلاقى المدير داخل عليك فى مكتبه هههههههههههههه و انت قاعد تاكل بيتزا و رجلك على المكتب--
> ...



ههههههههههههههه يا عيني؟ ده كمان نفس المدير اللي بتذليه كل ما ايطاليا تكسب ألمانيا؟
وحصل ايه بعدها؟


----------



## Bent el Massih (10 يناير 2013)

*ذات مومنت لما تبحث عن مفاتيح البيت في الجيب ومتلاقيهاش وتتذكر انك نسيتها في البيت وعلى الباب وما في حد في الداخل  :a82:
حتعمل ايه* :thnk0001:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> ههههههههههههههه يا عيني؟ ده كمان نفس المدير اللي بتذليه كل ما ايطاليا تكسب ألمانيا؟
> وحصل ايه بعدها؟


 
 لا واحد تانى ههههههههه
 الحقيقه الموقف كان صاعقه-- انا صعبت عليه من الخضه الى إتخضيتها انا و زملتى--
 و هو قعد يضحك-- شكله من الصدمه بردوا-- بس لف و ساب المكتب و نزل مكتب مدير تانى---
 إدالنا فرصه نلم الحاجه و نطلع--- اعتقد لو كان مصرى كان هيبقى فى كلام تانى-- مش بعيد كان يطبع جزمته علينا من الخلف هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 طبعا طلعنا ذى الكتكوت المبلول


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 يناير 2013)

Bent el Massih قال:


> *ذات مومنت لما تبحث عن مفاتيح البيت في الجيب ومتلاقيهاش وتتذكر انك نسيتها في البيت وعلى الباب وما في حد في الداخل :a82:*
> *حتعمل ايه* :thnk0001:


 بيبقى يوم بلاااااك
 بنزل ادور على نجار يجى يفسخ الباب-- علشان المفتاح لما يبقى محطوت من جوه مفيش مفتاح تانى ينفع يدخل من بره هههههه


----------



## Strident (10 يناير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لا واحد تانى ههههههههه
> الحقيقه الموقف كان صاعقه-- انا صعبت عليه من الخضه الى إتخضيتها انا و زملتى--
> و هو قعد يضحك-- شكله من الصدمه بردوا-- بس لف و ساب المكتب و نزل مكتب مدير تانى---
> إدالنا فرصه نلم الحاجه و نطلع--- اعتقد لو كان مصرى كان هيبقى فى كلام تانى-- مش بعيد كان يطبع جزمته علينا من الخلف هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> طبعا طلعنا ذى الكتكوت المبلول



ههههههه يا عيني...ﻻ كويس انه مش مصري.....انما حبكت يعني تحطي رجلك على مكتبه؟
هههههههههههههه تعيشوا وتاخدو غيرها...

شخصياً انا لو مكانه مش هاعاقب حد هاخدها ببساطة بس بصراحة هافضل مدة اغتت عليكو بيها (بالكﻻم يعني)....


----------



## +febronia+ (10 يناير 2013)

Bent el Massih قال:


> *ذات مومنت لما تبحث عن مفاتيح البيت في الجيب ومتلاقيهاش وتتذكر انك نسيتها في البيت وعلى الباب وما في حد في الداخل  :a82:
> حتعمل ايه* :thnk0001:



هههههههههههه ولا حاكه هستني فرج يجيب معاه رزق ويجو مع بعض :smile01


----------



## +febronia+ (10 يناير 2013)

ذات مومنت رخمة اوووي 
لماا تكون مش لاقي حاجة تعملها وزهقان 
واول متلاقي حاجة تعملهاا او حد يكلمك 
النت يفصل او النور يقطع .. 

 u feel like 

لاء دا انت مسقصدني بقي .. >.<​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يناير 2013)

ذات مومنت بنت ستين .......
لما يجي ضيف انا مش طايقه
وتكون بالصدفه امي تعبانه وتطلب مني اعمله شاي
واسال امي السكر فين علشان السكريه فاضيه
وتعدي قدامه تجيب السكر 
وبعد ما تخلص ام كوبايه الشاي دي وتجيبهاله

يقولك لا شكرا لسه شارب حاجه ساقعه
ابو امك بقي


----------



## Bent el Massih (10 يناير 2013)

+febronia+ قال:


> هههههههههههه ولا حاكه هستني فرج يجيب معاه رزق ويجو مع بعض :smile01



*ههههههههههههه انا حصلت لي مش مره واحده بل ثلاث مرات :a82::t19:
وفي المره الاولى قعدت طوووول النهار بدووور في الشارع او في كنيسة 
تصوري الجيران مش موجودين وزوجي في الشغل وبعيد حتى انه ما بيرد في التليفووون :ranting:
*


----------



## Strident (10 يناير 2013)

Bent el Massih قال:


> *ههههههههههههه انا حصلت لي مش مره واحده بل ثلاث مرات :a82::t19:
> وفي المره الاولى قعدت طوووول النهار بدووور في الشارع او في كنيسة
> تصوري الجيران مش موجودين وزوجي في الشغل وبعيد حتى انه ما بيرد في التليفووون :ranting:
> *




طب بجد احكي لنا بقى لما جوزك رجع حصل فيه ايه؟ يا عيني ع الرعب اللي شافه 



انا حصلت معايا مرة زمان...والمشكلة ان اهلي كانوا مسافرين اليوم ده وراجعين اخر النهار...وكان اليوم الوحيد اللي نسيت فيه المفتاح وهم مش موجودين يوم الجمعة....ضربت مشوار لحد ناس قرايبنا عندهم نسخة وخدته وفتحت وخﻻص...


----------



## Bent el Massih (10 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> طب بجد احكي لنا بقى لما جوزك رجع حصل فيه ايه؟ يا عيني ع الرعب اللي شافه
> 
> 
> 
> انا حصلت معايا مرة زمان...والمشكلة ان اهلي كانوا مسافرين اليوم ده وراجعين اخر النهار...وكان اليوم الوحيد اللي نسيت فيه المفتاح وهم مش موجودين يوم الجمعة....ضربت مشوار لحد ناس قرايبنا عندهم نسخة وخدته وفتحت وخﻻص...



*طبعا زعل كثير لانه كل يووووم بيقول لي اوعى تنسي المفاتيح
وحاولنا نفتحه لكن صعب لان المفتاح كان على الباب  في الداخل
حتى جا جارنا وقد حصلت له مرة نفس المشكلة فزوجته نسيت المفتاح هههههههه لذا عرف الحل واخذ مفكين وبعد محاولا عده فتح الباب *


----------



## Strident (10 يناير 2013)

Bent el Massih قال:


> *طبعا زعل كثير لانه كل يووووم بيقول لي اوعى تنسي المفاتيح
> وحاولنا نفتحه لكن صعب لان المفتاح كان على الباب  في الداخل
> حتى جا جارنا وقد حصلت له مرة نفس المشكلة فزوجته نسيت المفتاح هههههههه لذا عرف الحل واخذ مفكين وبعد محاولا عده فتح الباب *



وهو كمان معهوش مفتاح؟!!!!
يا نهار ابيض انا كنت فاكر انه يعني اضطريتي تستنيه لحد ما رجع...

وبعدها بقى ازاي وازاي مايردش ع التليفون وهو غلبان مالوش ذنب


----------



## Desert Rose (10 يناير 2013)

هى مومنت زفت لما تكون نايم احلى نومة ويجى اخوكى يصحيكى علشان يقولك حاجة هايفة 
:act23::act23::act23::act23:


----------



## +febronia+ (10 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ذات مومنت بنت ستين .......
> لما يجي ضيف انا مش طايقه
> وتكون بالصدفه امي تعبانه وتطلب مني اعمله شاي
> واسال امي السكر فين علشان السكريه فاضيه
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههه 
لو منك دااا اناا كنت رمية بكوباية الشاي دي :smile01


----------



## +febronia+ (10 يناير 2013)

Bent el Massih قال:


> *ههههههههههههه انا حصلت لي مش مره واحده بل ثلاث مرات :a82::t19:
> وفي المره الاولى قعدت طوووول النهار بدووور في الشارع او في كنيسة
> تصوري الجيران مش موجودين وزوجي في الشغل وبعيد حتى انه ما بيرد في التليفووون :ranting:
> *



ههههههههههههههه بتحصل كتير بس لحسن حظي الجيران بيكونو موجدين وحد ينط من البلاكونة عندهم لعندناا ويفتحلي


----------



## +febronia+ (10 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هى مومنت زفت لما تكون نايم احلى نومة ويجى اخوكى يصحيكى علشان يقولك حاجة هايفة
> :act23::act23::act23::act23:


ههههههههههههه في تلك اللحظة دي بقي 
الواحد لازم يعمل نفسة ميت وميردش احسن ... :bomb:


----------



## Bent el Massih (10 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> وهو كمان معهوش مفتاح؟!!!!
> يا نهار ابيض انا كنت فاكر انه يعني اضطريتي تستنيه لحد ما رجع...
> 
> وبعدها بقى ازاي وازاي مايردش ع التليفون وهو غلبان مالوش ذنب



*عنده مفتاح لكن مبيدخلش لأن مفتاحي على الباب في الخلف
وتليفونه مش فاكره ليش ماردش اعتقد انه البطاريه خلصت مش فاكره
عائلتي واقاربي بعيدين جدا وحتى صديقتي في بلده ثانيه ومقدرش اروح لعندها لأن ابن كان في الحضانه ولازم اخذه على 12 عشان يفطر وارجعه*


----------



## Bent el Massih (10 يناير 2013)

+febronia+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههه بتحصل كتير بس لحسن حظي الجيران بيكونو موجدين وحد ينط من البلاكونة عندهم لعندناا ويفتحلي



*ههههههههه اوعى تخلى باب البلكونه مغلوقه *


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يناير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ذات مومنت لما يكون مديرك لسا ماشى و رايح المطار اجازه اسبوع بره مصر--
> و تقعد إنت و زميلك و تعملوا بيتزا بارتى فى غرفته
> و الطياره تتلغى و تتئجل لتانى يوم--
> و فجئه تلاقى المدير داخل عليك فى مكتبه هههههههههههههه و انت قاعد تاكل بيتزا و رجلك على المكتب--
> ...


*ضحكتينى موووووووت يا حبوا *​


----------



## بايبل333 (10 يناير 2013)

*ذات مومنت لم يكون الواحد منسجم فى كتاب على النت وبيعمل بحث على اشياء آخرى بيكتب مقالة طويلة عريضة وفرحان بالبحث اللى بيعملة وكتب المقالة وبيضغط اعتمد الموضوع 
والنت فصل ..............او النور قطع 
يا خرابى على اللى عملتة 
فعلا تيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت 
*


----------



## Strident (10 يناير 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> *ذات مومنت لم يكون الواحد منسجم فى كتاب على النت وبيعمل بحث على اشياء آخرى بيكتب مقالة طويلة عريضة وفرحان بالبحث اللى بيعملة وكتب المقالة وبيضغط اعتمد الموضوع
> والنت فصل ..............او النور قطع
> يا خرابى على اللى عملتة
> فعلا تيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت
> *



قصدك يا خرابي ع اللي قلته...

قول قول قلت انهي شتايم؟


----------



## بايبل333 (10 يناير 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههه
لا لم اشتم بس قعدت اخبط فى الطرابيزة وازعق والكل جاء عندى قالى اى اللى حصل وكنت بزعق اكثر لم جاءوا 


وتعال هنا انت مصتقصدنى ولا اية .؟
يا عم انا مش لوحدى بكتب


----------



## Strident (10 يناير 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> لا لم اشتم بس قعدت اخبط فى الطرابيزة وازعق والكل جاء عندى قالى اى اللى حصل وكنت بزعق اكثر لم جاءوا
> 
> 
> ...



انت اللي بوستاتك ملفتة...

انما لولو كاتبالك ايه في التقييم؟ انا اسمي مكتوب؟


----------



## Strident (10 يناير 2013)

اوباااااااااااااااااا

لولو بتخبط في الحلل.....كنت عارف ان اسمي مكتوب 

طب ما بكل بساطة مانا قلت لك ليه باعلق عليك بالذات!



لولو: بقى بتحرضيه عليا؟
يعني في وشي عاملة صاحبتي، ومن ورا بتحرضي الناس عليا...
وفي المصطبة هناك بتحرضيهم وتقولي اسئلة صعبة ومش عارف ايه...

ماشي ماشي:gun:


----------



## بايبل333 (10 يناير 2013)

هى المشاركة راحت فين.؟
شكلها زعلت ولاحاجة .؟


----------



## Strident (10 يناير 2013)

ايه ده انت لغيتها؟


----------



## oesi no (10 يناير 2013)




----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 يناير 2013)

مالها لولو بقى يا جوني
وايه بخبط  في الحلل دي
حصل ايه بقى
قولتلو انا ملاحظه انو بيصتقصدك متسكتلووووش


----------



## Strident (10 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مالها لولو بقى يا جوني
> وايه بخبط  في الحلل دي
> حصل ايه بقى
> قولتلو انا ملاحظه انو بيصتقصدك متسكتلووووش



لولو حلوة وزي القمر طبعاً هيكون مالها يعني؟ 


لا انا بس باقول يعني مش لازم تحرضيه عليا اوي كده 

بتخبطي في الحلل يعني...امممم...ايه السؤال الصعب ده؟ تتشرح ازاي دي؟

يعني looking for trouble

او بتدقي طبول الحرب مثلاً...


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> لولو حلوة وزي القمر طبعاً هيكون مالها يعني؟
> 
> 
> لا انا بس باقول يعني مش لازم تحرضيه عليا اوي كده
> ...



ههههههه اذن هي الحرب
انا بحب اتفرج فلازم احرض حد ع حد:smile01
وجات معاك 
كنت بهزرر معاه بس ولا تحريض ولا غيرو 
بريئه انا....


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2013)

*ذات مومنت منيل بستين نيلة 
لما تبقى ماشى فى الزحاليق اللى فى الشارع 
وعمال تمشى واحدة واحدة علشان مش تتزحلق 
وفجاءة هوووووووووووب
تروح واقع هههههههههه
والناس كلها بتضحك عليك 
u feel like
بتبقى عاوز الارض تنشق وتبلعك 
*​


----------



## Strident (11 يناير 2013)

ذات فيري بيوتيفل مومنت...

لما واحد صاحبك يقول لك مش قادر استنى لحد ما ترجع تاني....وهو صاحبك اوي رغم انكو اول مرة تشوفو بعض كان من اقل من سنة ونص...


----------



## Bent el Massih (11 يناير 2013)

*لما تحاول طووووووول الليل تنام وماتقدر
 وفي الاخير تنعس وتنام 
وبعد 10 دقائق


''

''

''​*


​*المنبه يرن ولازم تنوض




في تلك اللحظه تتمنى تعمله كده هههههههههه​*


​


----------



## بايبل333 (11 يناير 2013)

ذات مومنت  تكون جنب الوالد وانت راكب السيارة وواحد يتصل بة ويضحك والدى فى اول المكالمة وبعد كدة يقلب وجهة ويقول هو جنبى فى السيارة أها 










اول مرة فى حياتى يعدى جرائم حياتى كلها فى ثانية وقلت مفيش قطر يعدى هنا على الطريق السريع انط فية


وواخذت السماعة وقلت الو 
قالى على حاجة هايفة 
قلت ابو اللى جابك زى العسل


----------



## +febronia+ (11 يناير 2013)

ذات مومنت ...
لما تكون واقف مع صحابك في اي مكان 
وتطلع الفون تشوف حاجة والفون تاتش ..
وتجي ارخم واحدة تحطلي صبعهاا في نص الشاشة وتقولي تاتش داا 

u feel like
اناا اصتبحت بوش مين انهارده ..​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يناير 2013)

+febronia+ قال:


> ذات مومنت ...
> لما تكون واقف مع صحابك في اي مكان
> وتطلع الفون تشوف حاجة والفون تاتش ..
> وتجي ارخم واحدة تحطلي صبعهاا في نص الشاشة وتقولي تاتش داا
> ...



*حطي صباعك فيعينها وقولي عدسات دي؟
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2013)

ذات مومنت لما اتكون بتكلم حد غلس فى التليفون 
 ﻭﺗﺮﻭﺡ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﻜﻪ ﻗﺎﻃﻌﻪ ﻋﻠﻴﻜم ﻣﺮﻩ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﻩ !
u feel like
 ﺑﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﻧﻔﺴﻚ ﺗﺮﻭﺡ ﺗﺎﺧﺪ ﺻﺎﺣﺐ ﺷﺮﻛﺔ ﺍﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺑﺎﻳﻞ ﺑﺎﻟﺤﻀﻦ​


----------



## oesi no (11 يناير 2013)

*ذات زفت مومنت اما تكون بتدور على شغل محاسب وتلاقى الاعلان ده




 u feel like




احب الم الزباله اوووى 

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يناير 2013)

*ذات " مُريبه " مومنت 
لما الدكتور يجيب الامتحان كل اسئلته مباشره ومن المنهج 
وفي مستوي الطالب المتوسط 

فين الانه 

دنا اتسخط قرد لو مفيش انه




*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2013)

*ذات مومنت 
لما تكون بتحمل حاجات حجمها كبير
وفجاءة النت يفصل قبل التحميل ما يخلص بدقيقة 
u feel like*
*والملاحة الملاحة *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 يناير 2013)

*  ذات مش فاكر اسمها ايه مومنت
لماتدخل امتحان الضرايب وتلاقي الامتحان سهل
بس الغريب ان جحافل الدفعه حاطين ايديهم علي خدهم
لدرجه انا وقفت حل وشكيت اني بحل في ماده تاني
او هما بقي اللي خدو جدول الامتحان غلط *​


----------



## بايبل333 (14 يناير 2013)

*ذات مومنت لم تكون ف الامتحان وكل واحد مع برشام فى كل حتة حتى على الحائط ومحمول شغال الخ 
ونستلم ورقة الآسئلة والاستاذ يقولنا اللى معاة حاجة على الخفيف كدة من غير ما يحس حد 
تحس ان واحد بيقولك روح مبسوط البيت انهاردة
المهم يطلع ورقة الاسئلة سؤال واحد بس 
والبرشام والحائط والكتب المدرسية مفهاش الاجابة 
وثلاث اربع اللجنة ترسب فى المادة 
نطلع من الامتحان ونقول 
أحية يا ابو سوسو احية 


*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *  ذات مش فاكر اسمها ايه مومنت
> لماتدخل امتحان الضرايب وتلاقي الامتحان سهل
> بس الغريب ان جحافل الدفعه حاطين ايديهم علي خدهم
> لدرجه انا وقفت حل وشكيت اني بحل في ماده تاني
> او هما بقي اللي خدو جدول الامتحان غلط *​


*هههههههههه بس حلوة جحافل دى يا عياد*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 يناير 2013)

*


**

بتحصل 
بيتغابي طول السنه وعايز يفهم دلوقتي
عابو غباوته 
*

​


----------



## My Rock (14 يناير 2013)

ذات مومنت لما تعطي تقييم والموضوع يطلع نسخ لصق...


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يناير 2013)

My Rock قال:


> ذات مومنت لما تعطي تقييم والموضوع يطلع نسخ لصق...


*ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +febronia+ (14 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يناير 2013)

*ﺫﺍﺕ ﻣﻮﻣﻴﻨﺖ
 ﻟﻤﺎ ﺣﺪ ﻳﻘﻮﻟﻚ " ﻫﺘﺎﻛﻞ ﺇﻳﻪ " ؟
 ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﺑﺮﺟﺮ
 " ﻣﺎﺷﻲ ﺑﺲ ﺍﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﻠﻰ ﻋﺎﺯﻣﻚ ﺍﻧﻬﺎﺭﺩﺓ " !
 U feel like
 ...
 ﻭﺃﺗﻨﻴﻦ ﺷﺎﻭﺭﻣﺔ ﻭﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﻓﺮﺍﺥ ﺑﺎﻧﻴﺔ
 ﻭﺑﻴﺒﺴﻰ !!..*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يناير 2013)

*قصه واكعيه *​


----------



## +febronia+ (15 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يناير 2013)

+febronia+ قال:


> ​



* وجابولك فوتو شوب ؟
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (15 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * وجابولك فوتو شوب ؟
> *​



لااااء جابولي جومه .. "الي هياا استيكه عندكم " ​


----------



## oesi no (16 يناير 2013)




----------



## My Rock (16 يناير 2013)

+febronia+ قال:


> ​




ذات مومنت لما ترد بموضوع وصاحب الموضوع يموت من الخوف.. 
you feel like أنك وحش ومن عالم ثاني والكل يغنيلك ابعد بعيد عني..


----------



## grges monir (17 يناير 2013)

ذات مومنت لما تروح تعزى فى حد يوم العيد  وتقول وانت داخل للى تعزية كل سنة وانت طيب بحكم تعود اللسان طول اليوم عليها
you feel like
* 



*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يناير 2013)

*ذات مومنت حلوة اووووووووى 
لما تلبس بنطلون وتحط ايدك فى جيبك تلاقى *
*تلاقى 50 جنيه كنت ناسيها من فترة 
u feel like*
*تعالى بالحضن يا غالية *
30:30:30:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2013)

ﺫﺍﺕ ﻣﻮﻣﻨﺖ ﻟﻤﺎ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﻩ ﻣﺴﺘﻔﺰﻩ ..
  ﺗﻘﻮﻟـك جوزك دمه خفيف اوووووووى 
 u Feel Like 
 ﻫﻮ ﺍﻧﺎ ﻟﻮ ﺟﺒﺘﻬﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺷﻌﺮﻫﺎ 
ﻫﻴﺠﺮﻯ ﺣﺎﺟﻪ؟
 ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺒﻰ ﻣﺎ ﻫﻴﺠﺮﻯ ﺣﺎﺟﻪ ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ﺫﺍﺕ ﻣﻮﻣﻨﺖ ﻟﻤﺎ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﻩ ﻣﺴﺘﻔﺰﻩ ..​
> ﺗﻘﻮﻟـك جوزك دمه خفيف اوووووووى
> u Feel Like
> ﻫﻮ ﺍﻧﺎ ﻟﻮ ﺟﺒﺘﻬﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺷﻌﺮﻫﺎ
> ...


 ليه الكلام نصه طالع عندى مكعباات!!؟  مش عارفا اقراء المكتوب:smil13:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يناير 2013)

*ذات مومنت
 لما حد يبعلتك معايده هنا في المنتدي 
وتدخل بروفيله تردهاله وتلاقي البروفيل مغلق في خلقتك 

You Feel Like
نردهالك بس مش فاكر ازاي 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يناير 2013)

*ذات مومنت " رايقه "
لما تجيلك ماده نظري وانت لا تفقه فيها شئ
وتكون الغزاله رايقه فا تبتدي تألف 
You Feel Like
عايز احط توقيعي جنب الاجابه لحفظ حق الملكيه الفكريه 

*​


----------



## Strident (21 يناير 2013)

That :w00t: moment

لما واحد صاحبك الماني يقول لك الألمان يدفعوا نص عمرهم عشان ياخدوا لون بشرتك ده!!
ويقول الحمد لله عندي شوية شعر في ايدي عشان يغمقها!

مش دي ال :w00t: moment لسه

ال:w00t: moment بقى بما تسأله والبنات في ألمانيا تتهبل على لوني ده؟

ويقول لك طبعععاااااً

تحس انك عايز تقول "أحبيبتي أ ألمانيا"


----------



## +febronia+ (23 يناير 2013)

ذات مومنت ..
لماا اكون رايحه درس ويجي قدامي واحد يمشي براحه واناا متاخره
و مش عارفة اعدي قدامه ..

you feel like ..

السوال هنااا بقي ..  لو خد الاسكتش الي في ايدي 
وحدفته بي هيحصل حاجة انبي ما هيجري حاجة ..  
​


----------



## V mary (23 يناير 2013)

*ذات مومينت 
لما تدخل سيتي ستارز وتسأل الجاكت دة 
ثمنة كام 
يقولك ٤٣٥٤ جنية يافتدام ماهو مكتوب علية اهو 
U fell like 
والنبي ياخويا كنت فاكرة الكود بتاعة 
لسة قرايها وعجبتي علشان حصلت معايا كتيرررررر​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2013)

That Moment

 لمـا حـــد يـكلــمـك و إنــت اوف لايــــن

 YoU FeeL L!ke

 إيــــه يـــا جــدعـان هـــو أنــا مـــش بــاينـه اّنــى مـتـنـكـره ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2013)

*ذات مومنت حلوه اوووووووووووووووووي
لما تكون معجب بواحده في صمت 
ولما تيجي تفاتحها تلاقيها بتبادلك نفس الشعور 

you Feel Like 

تشكر ربنا كل اربع ثواني 
*​


----------



## Strident (27 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ذات مومنت حلوه اوووووووووووووووووي
> لما تكون معجب بواحده في صمت
> ولما تيجي تفاتحها تلاقيها بتبادلك نفس الشعور
> 
> ...



اوبااااااااااااااااااااااااا يدينا زي ما بيديك بقى يا عم عيدو


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> اوبااااااااااااااااااااااااا يدينا زي ما بيديك بقى يا عم عيدو


*يا رب يا عمنا :smil12:
*​


----------



## Strident (27 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *يا رب يا عمنا :smil12:
> *​



يا ريت ياخويا عقبالنا.....ادعي معانا انت بس وخليك جدع كده....مش لقيت حبايبك تقوم تنسى الغـﻻبة اللي زينا!


----------



## Strident (27 يناير 2013)

ذات مجنونة مومنت في الفورم هنا....
لما تبقى عايز تعمل تقييم لحد انت لسه مقيمه والسايت مش سامح لك...
تقوم تدوي على اي حد تلطع له تقييم عشان تخلص

وتبقى عايز تكتب له في التقييم انك بس بتقيم عشان تعرف تقيم حد تاني انما انت ماقريتش هو كاتب ايه اصـﻻً


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> ذات مجنونة مومنت في الفورم هنا....
> لما تبقى عايز تعمل تقييم لحد انت لسه مقيمه والسايت مش سامح لك...
> تقوم تدوي على اي حد تلطع له تقييم عشان تخلص
> 
> وتبقى عايز تكتب له في التقييم انك بس بتقيم عشان تعرف تقيم حد تاني انما انت ماقريتش هو كاتب ايه اصـﻻً


*هههههههههههه صح يا جونى بتحصل معايا كتير *​


----------



## Strident (27 يناير 2013)

ذات مومنت لما تخش اوضة شاب ألماني نضيف اوي....وتكتشف ان بهدلة الاوض عيب في الرجالة كلهم مش انت لوحدك :S

والفرق انه حاطط صور حبيبته ع المكتب.....ربنا يدينا صور بقى احنا كمان


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2013)

*ذات مومنت لما انزل بوست وحد يقولى البوست دى مسروق 

 I Feel Like

 يا ام محمود انا حرامي

 ايوة حرامي ملكيش دعوة 

 إحياة النبى تصحى محمود تقوليلو
 ان انا حرامي

 ياسطى عبده انا حرامى ياسطى عبده 

 ياست ام نيازى صحى نيازى قوليله ان انا حرامي*
​


----------



## بايبل333 (28 يناير 2013)

ذات مومنت لم تدخل الموضوع هنا واحد بيتكلم على واحدة والتانى على صورة واحدة 





​


----------



## Strident (28 يناير 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> ذات مومنت لم تدخل الموضوع هنا واحد بيتكلم على واحدة والتانى على صورة واحدة
> 
> 
> 
> ...



مش فاهم حاجة......يعني ايه؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2013)

*ﺫﺍﺕ ﻣﻮﻣﻨﺖ ..

 ﻟﻤﺎ ﺗﻜﻮنـي ﺑﺘﺸﺘﺮﻱ ﻟﺒﺲ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺟﻪ

 ﻭﺍﻟﺮﺍﺟﻞ ﻳﻘﻮﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﺒﻨﻄﻠﻮﻥ ﺏ ٢٥٠ ﺟﻨﻴﻪ ^_^

 ﻓﺠﺄﻩ ﺗﻼﻗﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺟﻪ ﺗﻘﻮﻟﻪ ﻫﻤﺎ ٥٠ ﺟﻨﻴﻪ ﺑﺲ !

 U feel like

 ﺟﻮﻣﻲ ﺑﻴﻨﺎ ﻧﻤﺸﻲ ﻳﺎﻣﺎﺍﺍﺍﺍ D: ..

 باين عليكى ما اشترتيش هدوم من ايام الملك فاروق ^_^

 ﻭﺍﻟﺼﺪﻣﺔ ﺑﻘﻲ ﻟﻤﺎ ﺗﻼﻗﻲ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺟﻞ

 ﺑﻴﻘﻮﻟﻬﺎ ﻃﺐ ﺧﻠﻴﻬﻢ ٧٥ ﻋﻠﺸﺎﻥ ﻧﺴﺘﻔﺘﺢ ﻣﻨﻚ O_O  .*
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 يناير 2013)

*ذات مومنت مسخرة اما يبقى فيه حظر تجوال و تلاقى الشعب كله فى الشارع ... u feel like .. حقيقى ساعة الحظر متتعوضش :new6::new6::new6:*


----------



## My Rock (29 يناير 2013)

ذات مومنت لما تكون مدير منتدى و لا حد قدك.. فتدخل المنتدى وتشوف التنبيهات انك ماخذ تقييم وتحس انك حتاكل مدح وثناء وتبدي تحلم.... تدخل على صفحة التقييمات حتى تقرأ نص التقييم وتشوف العضو كاتبلك في التقييم شكوى على فلان بن علان.. you feel like لو طردت البني ادم ده في حد حيسأل عنه؟!


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 يناير 2013)

My Rock قال:


> ذات مومنت لما تكون مدير منتدى و لا حد قدك.. فتدخل المنتدى وتشوف التنبيهات انك ماخذ تقييم وتحس انك حتاكل مدح وثناء وتبدي تحلم.... تدخل على صفحة التقييمات حتى تقرأ نص التقييم وتشوف العضو كاتبلك في التقييم شكوى على فلان بن علان.. you feel like لو طردت البني ادم ده في حد حيسأل عنه؟!



*ههههههههه قلبك ابيض يا زعيم ... اديك اخدت 6 تقييمات فى مشاركة واحدة ... لا بحسد ولا بنق اهو :t33:*


----------



## +febronia+ (30 يناير 2013)

ذات مومنت ..
لماا اعمل تصميم جديد واعمل في حاجات جديدة اول مرة اعملهاا 
وطلع كل خبرتي في .
ويجي حد يقول حلو اووووي الفونت الي مستخدمه داا اسمه ايه ..

you feel like 

طب والمسحف ماناا رادد "احمد حلمي استايل" ​


----------



## هشام المهندس (30 يناير 2013)

ذات مومنت لما تكتب في الحب كلمات  وكلمات .. احاسيس  وانفعالات .. حقائق .. وخيالات ... وفي انتظار المشاهدات .. والمشاركات ... 
وتقرا بزهو التعليقات..وهناك من يفاجئك ليقول
دا انكليزي يامرســـــــــــــــــــــــــي..؟؟؟؟؟
اكيد 
.you feel like.
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يناير 2013)

ذات مومنت 
لما تلاقى جونى عمال يقنع شقاوة تغييرالوان البروفايل 
وهى عجبها كدا 
u feel like
انا بقى ادخل اقولهم 
العبوا مع بعض يا ولاد ​


----------



## Strident (30 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ذات مومنت
> لما تلاقى جونى عمال يقنع شقاوة تغييرالوان البروفايل
> وهى عجبها كدا
> u feel like
> ...



هههههههه موتيني من الضحك يا رورو


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يناير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> هههههههه موتيني من الضحك يا رورو


*هههههههه ما انا لقتكم عمالين تتحاوره وتتناقشوا وانت مصمم 
انها تغيير وهى مش موافقة لانها مرتاحة كدا فكان لازم اوقف الموضوع هههههههههه*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يناير 2013)

ذات مومنت 
لما تكون بتتشات مع البنت اللي بتحبها 
والنوم بيحاربك وكل ما تيجي تقوم مش هاين عليك تقفل وتسيبها

واول ما تقفل 
You feel like
 لا انا عيل مش قافل 
وجودك معايا بالدنيا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 يناير 2013)

ذات مومنت 
لما تنزل من البيت الصبح
اول حد يتصل بيك حبيبتك
You feel like
انا بحب التليفون
انا بموت في التليفون


----------



## Strident (31 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ذات مومنت
> لما تنزل من البيت الصبح
> اول حد يتصل بيك حبيبتك
> You feel like
> ...



اوباااااااااا ده الواد واقع لشوشته...

بقالنا حبيبة اهو ومستنيين تليفوناتها!


نفسي اجرب الاحساس ده!


----------



## Strident (31 يناير 2013)

ذات مومنت لما صديقك الالماني يفتح اخبار مرسي وميركل....ويقول لك مش كنت باقول لك امبارح ان السياسيين بتوعنا زبالة؟ بس اهو برضو فيهم ناس فيهم الخير شوية 

(عشان ميركل ما اديتش مرسي اي خصومات ع الديون واكتفت بمجرد نصايح ازاي يدير البلد)  

God bless you Merkel


----------



## white.angel (31 يناير 2013)

*that moment
لما تبقى زعلان من اقرب صاحب ليك وناوى متكلموش ومش طايقه 
واول ما يتصل بيك تضحك وتكلمه عادى وتنسى اللى حصل
:spor2::spor2::spor2:
u feel like
سيبوووونى اخد موقف .. مش عارف اخد موووقف 
:a82::a82::a82:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 يناير 2013)

ذات مومنت 
لما تقف تحت المطر علشان تكلم حبيبتك
ومش عايز تقفل وتطلع الشغل علشان تفضل معاها
You feel like 
النتيجه دور برد ورعشه وفوقك 3 بطاطين
بس فرحااااااان


----------



## +febronia+ (31 يناير 2013)

ذات مومنت.. لماا تبعت تقيمات كتير لناس هناا 
وتستني ان حد يرد عليك ومحدش يعبرك ..

you feel like 

داا اية المعمله السيئة دي ..  ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 فبراير 2013)

*ذات مومنت جننتنى 
لما لولو تكون بتكلمنى فى الزوار 
وانا قاعدة مستنية الرد 
وهوووووووووب اروح جارية على بروفايلها 
الاقيها كتبالى الرد هناك 
u feel like
ابوس رجلك ركزى *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 فبراير 2013)

*..*

*ذآت بطآطس مومنت *
لمآ يكون محروق دمكـ بسبب آلرآجل آلمسحول من آلشرطة
ويطلع هو يكدب إللى حصله ويدآفع عنهم

*u feel like*

هآآآتولى دوآ ضغط  



*..*​


----------



## Strident (2 فبراير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> *ذآت بطآطس مومنت *
> لمآ يكون محروق دمكـ بسبب آلرآجل آلمسحول من آلشرطة
> ...



انا باقول هددوه بعيلته...

اللي يغيظني مش هو...سهل الاقيله عذر...

اللي يجنني م الغيظ شعب العبيد اللي هيكدب عينيه ويصدق اسياده...ويخدر اللي اتبقى من ضميره (اذا كان اتبقى حاجة) ويقول لك شفت...اهو ما حصلش حاجة اهو....
بدل ما يطلبوا حماية الراجل وعيلته من اي تهديدات (محتملة) وتوفير بيئة مناسبة للاعتراف

ناس معندهاش عقل اصﻻً...عبيد


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> انا باقول هددوه بعيلته...
> 
> اللي يغيظني مش هو...سهل الاقيله عذر...
> 
> ...


كآن ممكن يترآجع لو كآن متهدد لمآ عرف إن آلرأى آلعآم كله معآهـ
دى آلدآخلية نفسهآ إعترفت ...!

بس فيه كلآم عن وظيفة تبع آلدآخلية وحركآت كدهـ 


على آلعموم *آلمشكلة فعلاً فى إللى هيصدقوهـ وسآيبين آلمشهد يتكرر يومياً *



*..*
​


----------



## Strident (2 فبراير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> كآن ممكن يترآجع لو كآن متهدد لمآ عرف إن آلرأى آلعآم كله معآهـ
> دى آلدآخلية نفسهآ إعترفت ...!
> 
> بس فيه كلآم عن وظيفة تبع آلدآخلية وحركآت كدهـ
> ...



معقول؟ لو كده يبقى عبد عبد يعني....بس انا هاحاول التمس له العذر، واركز ع المشكلة الاكبر ان الشعب تيييت
 (مكسل اقعد اشتم)  وان الرأي العام ده مش هينفعه لما حد يؤذي عيلته لان الاغلبية في الطراوة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 فبراير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ذات مومنت جننتنى
> لما لولو تكون بتكلمنى فى الزوار
> وانا قاعدة مستنية الرد
> وهوووووووووب اروح جارية على بروفايلها
> ...



هههههههههههه سيحي يا بت سيحي
طب اعمل ايه انا,,انا بكره الزوار عشان كده:hlp:
وحاضر هركزز


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 فبراير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههه سيحي يا بت سيحي
> طب اعمل ايه انا,,انا بكره الزوار عشان كده:hlp:
> وحاضر هركزز


*اى خدمة يا قلبى انتى تؤمرى بس وانا انفذ :a63:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 فبراير 2013)

*ذات سوده مومنت

لما تلاقي الرسائل معطله في الفيس 
قبل الفلانتين بيومين 

you Feel Like 
تباً لك ايها المارك 
انت علشان سنجل يعني 
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 مارس 2013)

هى مومنت غريبة ورهيبة لما اكون مروحة تعبانة ومش شايفة قدامى وادخل الشارع اللى فيه البيت واشوف من بعيد عربيات اسعاف وبوليس زى ما يكونوا واقفين قدام البيت 
طبعا اترعبت واتشليت , وكنت عايزة اوصل وفى نفس الوقت مش عايزة اوصل البيت وكل الافكار الغبية والمرعبة جات فى دماغى فى لحظة 
وفى الاخر اكتشف انى دخلت فى شارع غلط وده مش بيتنا اصلا :t33::t33::t33:

للدرجة ديه التعب بيعمل غباء وحول كمان مش عارفه الشارع ؟ :t33::t33:


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 مارس 2013)

*..*

*ذآت زحمة مومنت*
لمآ تيجى تركب آلمترو وتحآول تلحق تدخل وسط آلجمآهير آلغفيرهـ
فآلبآب يقفل على آلجآكيت

*u feel like*

هو أنآ هموت بحجرى كدآ :smile02

  


*..*​


----------



## oesi no (11 مارس 2013)

*ذات مومنت لما تقرا المعلومة دى 
*​*هل تعلم أن الهدهد*
*  إذا غابت أًنثاه لا يأكل ولايشرب*
*  ولا يقطع الصياح حتى تعود إليه*
*  فإن ماتت لا ينظر لأي انثى بعدها ابداً*
*  ويصيح عليها مادام على قيد الحياة*​ 
*يو فيل لايك*
*اللهم هدهد كل رجالة مصر *​


----------



## tamav maria (11 مارس 2013)

ذات بلاك مومنت
في ليلة الامتحان  وهووووب الكهرباء تقطع 
you Feel Like
قمة التييييييت وتفضل تعيش لحظات الندم انك ما ذكرتش طول السنه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 مارس 2013)

ذات نيلة مومنت لما تحترم حد وتعبره وتعمله قيمه 
في الاخر يشوف نفسه عليك ويتغر
.
..
.
.
*u feel like*
الله يرحم ابوك لماكان بيركب الحمار ويبدل:gy0000:​


----------



## Anas2 (11 مارس 2013)

ذات مومنت 

لما تغشش واحد من اصحابك سؤال ويقلك فهمني استنتجتها ازاي؟


you Feel Like

يعني حضرتك سايب كل السنة وجاي تفهم ناو؟


----------



## My Rock (11 مارس 2013)

that moment لما تكون ادمن والكل فاكرك على راسك ريشة
يجيك عضو غلبان وعنده طلب.. يكتبلك رسالة خاصة ومنتظر ردك على نار.. تفوت عشر دقايق وحضرتك يا ابو عمة مايلة ما رديت.. يبعتلك رسالة ثانية بنفس المحتوى ويقولك انا مش متأكد لو رسالتي الاولى وصلت.. تمر ساعة وتيجي حضرتك شاد حزامك وداخل المنتدى منور، اه طبعاً منور ونص، وتشوف عشر رسائل خاصة بأنتظارك وتبدي تفكر ان في حد مفتكرك بالخير وتحس انك مهم وتفرح او تفكر يا موعين على المشاكل الي نازلة مطر اليوم اكيد في حد لطخ في حد تاني.. تسمي وتدخل الرسائل الخاصة برجلك اليمين وتشوفها كلها من نفس العضو ويطلب منك ان تصلحله المتصفح بتاعه... you feel like انا لو شلت الرسائل الخاصة عنك في حد حيزعل يعني؟؟؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 مارس 2013)

*ﺫﺍﺕ ﻣﻮﻣﻨﺖ ﻟﻤﺎ ﺍﺳﺮﻕ ﺑﻮﺳﺖ ﻭﻣﻴﺠﺒﺶ ﻻﻳﻜﺎﺕ

 i feel like

 ﻳﻼ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﺍﻡ ﻣﺒﻴﺪﻭﻣﺶ *
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أبريل 2013)

*ذات مومنت محرجه عند البنات بالذات 
 لما تدفعي فى الميكروباص و يكون ليكي باقى قليل بس مكسوفه تقولي للسواق
 و يجى السواق يسأل " حد ليه باقى ورا ؟
 u feel like
 انا سعيده انك سألت السؤال ده
 ربع جنيه ورا يا اوسطي .   
*
​


----------



## جيلان (23 أبريل 2013)

That Moment

 لـمـا تـبـقــي فــي فـــرح و هــايـصـــه بـقـــي
 و تـيـجــي ســـت عـجـــوزهـ عـنـــدهـــا يـجـــى 60 سنـــه 
 تـقـــولك إنـــتي عـنـــدك كـــام سـنــــه يــا حـبـيـبــتـي ؟

 تـقــولـيـلـهــا 22

 تــقــولــك يـــااااهـ دهـ اللــي مــن سـنـــك الـمـفـــروض يـكــونــوا مـتجــوزيــــن 

 you feel like

 طـــب مــا اللــي فــي سـنـــك الـمــفــروض يـكـــونـــوا مـدفـونيـــن عـــادي يـعـنـــي 


مسروقة :smile01


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أبريل 2013)

ههههههههههههههههه فكرة حلوة جدا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أبريل 2013)

ذات مومنت لما تشوف بنت كانت معاك فى الثانوية العامة شبه سوكا العبيطة وفجاة فى الجامعة تلاقيها شبه ياسمين عبد العزيز

you feel like
 انا كنت فاكر ان انؤثتك اتاثرت بالثانوية العامة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 أبريل 2013)

*ذات اسمها ايه مومنت 
*

*لما ادخل علي عميل انهارده المحل باعه*

*الاقي بيحط مقوي اظافر في ايده 

 I Feel Like

 الـنـبي حـارصـڪ و صـايـنـڪ يـا طـعـم يـا نـايـتـي يـا سـيد آمـڪ
*
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أبريل 2013)

ذات مومنت لما ادخل على اخت صاحبتى النهاردة والقيها بتكتب خواطر وهى فى 3 ابتدائى وحزينة كمان

i feel like

وااحنا قدك ياقطة كنا بنضرب ذبل حمام


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 أبريل 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 أبريل 2013)

ذات مومنت لما اشوف واحدة صاحبتى كانت معايا فى الثانوية العامة معفنة ولما تتدخل الكلية القيها قمة فى التنكة 
i feel like
الله يرحمه جدك كان بيغمز الايس الكريم بالعيش


----------



## oesi no (26 أبريل 2013)

That Moment
اما صاحبك يقولك مش هقدر انزل النهاردة انا تعبان جدا وهقوم اخد شاور واريح منمتش من امبارح ... بلا، بلا، بلا 
 وفجاءة تلاقي 100 لايك وشير ليه على الفيس بوك وانت اوفلاين 
you feel like 
الله يرحم اما كنت تقعد بالاسبوع تتحايل على ننزل وانا اسقعلك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 أبريل 2013)

ذات مومنت لما واحدة صاحبتى تجيلى تحكيلى عن خطيبها وتقولى فيه قصائد شعر عن جماله وعن رجولته وفجاة لما اشوفه القى العكس تماما
i feel like
القرد فى عين امه غزال


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 أبريل 2013)

ذات مومنت لما اروح عند حد من قرايبى مش بطايقهم وكمان مش اعرفهم ولا شاوفتهم من وانا صغيرة
وتيجى واحدة منهم تقوالى فاكرنى ياحبيبتى اقوالها اة طبعا تقوالى طيب انا مين

i feel like
قولت فاكركى اية تناحة امك دى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 أبريل 2013)

ذات مومنت لما ابقى قاعد فى الامتحان فى الكلية مش فاهمة كلمة ومش عارفة احل
i feel like
هو انا لو قومت جريت من هنا هيجرى حاجة والنبى مايجرى حاجة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أبريل 2013)

ﻟـﻤـﺎ ﻳـﺠـﻴـــلى ﻓــﻲ إﻣـﺘـﺤــــﺎﻥ ﻗـــﺎﺭﻥ ﺑـﻴـﻦ
 ﺣــﺎﺟـﺘـﻴــﻦ إﻧـــا أﺳـــﺎﺳـــﺎ ﻣــﺶ ﻋــﺎﺭﻓـﻬـــﻢ

  i feel like

 ﺍﻟﻠــﻲ ﻋـﻠـﻲ ﺍﻟـﻴـﻤـﻴـــﻦ إﺗـﻐـــﺮﻗـــﺖ ﻓـــﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺸيـﻜــﻮلـاﺗــــه 

 ﻭ ﺍﻟﻠـــﻲ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟـﺸـﻤـــﺎﻝ إﺗـﻤـــﺮﻣـﻐـــﺖ ﻓــﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺸيــﻜـﻮلـاﺗـــه


----------



## بايبل333 (30 أبريل 2013)

لم تقبض وتعطى والدك القبض كله .............
وتطلب من والدك مائة جنية فقط ويزعق ويقول لية ومش عارف اى وانا محتاجهم 
*   i feel like*

أنا لو روحت واخذت المحفظة وجريت فى الشارع وقضيت المصلحة هيجرى حاجة .؟

































ايوة يا اخوى هيجرى بلاوى سودة ومهببة هههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أبريل 2013)

*ذات مومنت مهببة 
لما ابقى بوضب فى الشقة 
ورفعت ازاز السفرة على كنبة الانترية 
علشان افرش المفرش 
ولسة بلتفت ورايا وهب 
تشششششششششششش
i feel like*
*ايه النهار اللى مش طالعله شمس ده
*​


----------



## بايبل333 (30 أبريل 2013)

> *ايه النهار اللى مش طالعله شمس ده*




ههههههههههههههههه
لية كان ليل .؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أبريل 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> لية كان ليل .؟


هو فعلا ليل  فى عنيا بعد السحابة السودة اللى جت فيهم بعد كسر الازاز ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 مايو 2013)

ذات مومنت
لما امبارح اكون زعلانة وجايبة صاحبتى تقعد معايا والقيها فى نص الكلام تقوالى لارا انتوا عندكم اية فى التلاجة احسن انا جعانة
i feel like
اقتلك انا واخش فيك النااااااااااااااااار


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 مايو 2013)

That Moment

 لـمـا يـكـــون عـنـدكـــمـ ضـيــــوف مـعـــاهـــم مـــز حـلـــو 
 و إنـتـي تـكـــونـــى عــايـشـــه دور هـيـفـــاء وهـبـــي
 و تـقـــولـــك أمـ الـمـــز : و الله كـبـــرتـــي و بـقـيـتــي عــروســه =)

 تـــروح الـحـــاجــة الله يـخـلـيـهــا و تــقــول : 
 عــروســـه إيـــه دي بـتـــخــاف تـعـمـــل حــاجــه لـ ضــوافـــرهـــا تـتـقـطـــم 

 U Feel Like

 أنـــا كـنــــت عـــارفـــه إنــــك مـــش أمــــى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 مايو 2013)

لــمـــا حـبـيـبـــك يـسـيـبـــك و يــرجـعـلـك بــعـــد فـتــــرهـ يــقـــولك :

 إنـــتي قـــدرتـــي تـنـسـيـنـــي :O

 U feel like 

 مـيــــن دهـ اللـــي نـسـيـــك
 تـعـــرف لـــو قـلبــــي بـيـتـكــلــمـ كــــان تــــف عـليـــك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 مايو 2013)

That Moment

 ﻟـﻤـﺎ ﺻــﺎﺣـﺒــتى تقوالى  إﺣـﻨـــﺎ ﻫـﻨـﺒـﺘــﺪﻯ ﻣـــﺬﺍﻛـــﺮه إﻣـﺘـــﻰ !!

  i feel like
 .
 .
 إﺗــﻜــﻠـمى  ﺑــ إﺳـﻠـــﻮﺏ أﺣــﺴــﻦ ﻣـــﻦ ﻛــــﺪﻩ


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 مايو 2013)

ذات زفـــت مــومـنـــت 

 و أنـــا قـــاعـــدهـ و مـخـنـــوقـــه و قــرفـــانــه 

 و آجـــي أتـصــــل عـلـي صـحـبــتــي عــشــان أفــضـفـــض مـعـــاهـــا :$

 ألـاقـيـهـــا waiting مــــع الـمـُـــز  3> 3>

 I feel like

 هـــو أنــــا لـــو فـتــنـــت عـليـهــــا هـيـجـــري حـــاجــه ?

 و النبــى مـــا هـيـجــــرى حــاجـــه


----------



## grges monir (6 مايو 2013)

ذا مومنت لما واحد صاحبى يقوللى مش بعرف اصوم عشان القولون بيتعبنى من الفول والطعمية
بقولة وانت ف الفطار بتفطر اية يقولى انا مش بفطر بتغدى بس
1feel like
الكلام معاك من اصلة غلط هههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 مايو 2013)

ذات مومنت لما ابقى نازلة امبارح مع اصحابى والقى واحدة صاحبتى تتسعجلنى وتقوالى لارا البسى بسرعة بقى العريس مش واقف على الباب وبلاش تحطى مكياج انتى اصلا زى القمر وانا اقول حاضر طيب ونعم
واروح عندها القيها شبه عروسة المولد

i feel like
 هتخشوا النار ياكفرة


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 مايو 2013)

*ذات مومنت 
لما افضل ازن على جوزى ننزل ناكل فى كنتاكى 
وهو يقولى زحمة علشان العيد 
وانا اقوله لا مش زحمة طب هتشوف 
وبعد ما ننزل نلاقى امه لا اله الا الله 
واقفة قدام كنتاكى 
i feel like*
*مش قولتلك زحمة مسمعتش كلامى 
علشان تبقى تسمع كلامى بعد كدا 
ماله الكشرى ها ماله *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2013)

ذات مومنت
 و انا ماشيه ف الشارع و الاقي ولد لابس شنطه كروس و بنطلون احمر ورابطلي شعره بتوكه 
 U feel like
 مالقيش معاك صابع روج ياخويا 
يا مرارتى ياااااااما ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2013)

ذات  مومنت
 اما تشترى شيكولاته وتسيبها تسقع شوية فى الفريزر وترجع بعد شويه  ماتلاقيهاش
 u feel like
قولو للى اكل الحرام يخاف بكرا اللى كله يطفحه​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ذات  مومنت
> اما تشترى شيكولاته وتسيبها تسقع شوية فى الفريزر وترجع بعد شويه  ماتلاقيهاش
> u feel like
> قولو للى اكل الحرام يخاف بكرا اللى كله يطفحه​




هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 مايو 2013)

لــمــا تـتـصــل بـصحبك و إنـتـــوا مـتـخــاصـمـيـن عـلـشـــان تـصــالـحــه
 و يــكـنـســـل فـ وشــــك

 you feel like

 هـــو أنـــا لــو قــومـــت روحـتـلـــه و جـيــبـتــه مـــن شـعـــرهْـ و أكـلـتــه كـــوع فـ بـطـنـه و أخــدتــــه D.D.T

 هـيـحـصـــل حـــاجـــهْ ؟ و الـنـبـــي مـــا هـيـحـصـــل حـــاجـــه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2013)

*ذات  مومنت
 اما أروح انا وصاحبتى نقضى مصلحة ف جهة حكومية أكون عارفة حد فيها  وأقعد اتفشخر عليها ان فلان هيمشينا بدرى وافوجئ بفلان مش فاكرنى
 I feel like
 ياشماته أبلة ظاظا فيا*
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 مايو 2013)

*,.*

*ذآت مومنت عثل*
لمآ تلآقى وآحد من أصدقآئكـ كآتب على آلفيس " صدقونى يآ جمآعة أنآ مآخطبتش , أنآ بس عرضت عليهآ آلجوآز وإتقدمتلهآ بآلخآتم "
*
**u feel like*

أيوه أيوه أنآ عآيزة من أبو خآتم دآ ونزله نص ركبه :36_22_25:
ربنآ يكثر من أمثآلكـ يآ إبنى 

 




*.،*​
​ ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 مايو 2013)

That Moment

 لـمـا تـكـون فـي إمـتـحـان و تـقـول لـصـاحـبـك الـسـؤال الـثـالـث 
 و يـقـولـك مـالـهْ 

 U Feel Like 

 بـيـسـلـمْـ عـلـى أمــك  ‬‪


----------



## +febronia+ (23 مايو 2013)

ذات_مومنت

 لما تلاقى حد من اللى خلصوا امتحانات كاتب "اخيرا خدت الاجازه"

 U FEEL LIKE
 حس بيا يحس بيك ربنا.. حس بيا يحس بيك ربنا 
 دا انا لسه مبدأتش 






​


----------



## Veronicaa (23 مايو 2013)

ذات مومنت
لما اكون مقررة اظل لوحدي واعمل اوف لاين للفون اللي اصلا نايم مش بيرن   وفجاة لما افتحه الاقي كل اهلي  متصلين وسيبن ميساجات

i feel like

يعني انتو افتكرتوني دلوقتي؟ والنبي ما هرد..


----------



## dodo jojo (25 مايو 2013)

ذات مومنت لما حد يقولك منت بتعمل ايه وانت صغير
u feel like
ابدا..حلقت حواجبي..حرقت البطايه...كهربت امى...اشياء لا تذكر D:​


----------



## dodo jojo (25 مايو 2013)

ذات مومنت لما حد يسالك انت ايه المواد اللى واقع فيها
u feel like
"ما بعدش يا جيمي" ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2013)

ذات مومنت لما تتطلبى انتى وصاحبتك حاجة تشربوها والجرسون يقوالك تحبى تشربى اية اقواله ليمون
تقوالى بطلى هبل بقى
لو سمحت جيبلنا اتنين فرورالة باليستفندى 

u feel like

انا دااااااااااااايخ


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 مايو 2013)

*


ذات مومنت 
ﻟـﻤــا ﺗـــﺪﺧــل ﻣــﻜــاﻥ ﻭ هــوبــا ﺍﻟـﻨــــﻮﺭ ﻳــﻘـﻄـــﻊ

 ﻫــــاﺕ ﺑــﻘــﻲ ﺍﻟﻠــﻲ يقنعهم إﻥ ﻭﺷــﻚ ﻣــــﺶ ﻧــﺤــﺲ*
​


----------



## Veronicaa (4 يونيو 2013)

ذات مومنت لما ينحذف كل موضوع بتشارك فيه او ع الاقل تنحذف مشاركتك منو 
you feel like

من فين النحس ده كلو؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 يونيو 2013)

*ذات مومنت 

 لما حد يبعتلي "هاي" و مردش عليه فـ يبعت "هااااااااي"

 i feel like

 لابقولك ايه ما تعليش صوتك عليا *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يونيو 2013)

ذات مومنت لما تقول لحد 
*إنت مصآحب بنـآت كتير ؟! .... آآة ...

 طب ترضآهــآ لآختـــك ؟! ... معنديش آخوآت ....

 طب ترضآهـآ لآمــك يآخـى ؟! ..... الله يرحمهـآ مآتت ...
*

*
*

*u Feel Like
 غوووور يآ وآطــى يـآ جزمـــة بوظتلى النصيحـــة 
 =D =D*

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 يونيو 2013)

ذات مومينت مهببه بهبااب مهبب

 لما بنت عندها 11 سنه تقولي انا حبيت 3 مرات و فركشت و تسألني و أنتي ؟

 U Feel like ,,

 أنا ههههههه ماهو اصل هههههههه هقولك ههههههههه يعني هههههههههههه اصلا هههههههه يالا الحمد لله علي كل حال  !​


----------



## +febronia+ (13 يونيو 2013)

ذآت مومنت لما بابا يقولي 

  "خلصي اللي ورآكي عشآن أسيبك تخرجي برآحتك"

  وتخلص اللي ورآكـى و فالأخر ميرضآش 
  ...
  You Feel Like

  ليه كدآ يآ بسيوني دآ أنآ أتغيرت عشآنك  ​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (14 يونيو 2013)

مومنت
فكرتيني بكلامك اقوم احط الحاجة اللي اشتريتها في البراد
اشكرك فيبرونيا علي الفكرة الحلوة الجديدة


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 يونيو 2013)

ذات مومنت لما وحده صحبتك مش حلوه 
وتقولك ومين يشوفني انااااا وميموتش عليا 

.

you feel like

..
..

الله يرحم لما كنتي ب.......








هههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 يونيو 2013)

ذات مومنت لما تكونى ماشية مع اصحابك وتتسرق شنطنتك وفى الاخر يجيوا يقوللك ماكنتى خليتى بالك يالارا 
وهما اصلا اللى بعدوا عنى لما الشنطة اتسرقت
i feel like
تصدقوا ان انتوا شوية جذم


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2013)

*ذﺍﺕ ﻣﻮﻣﻨﺖ ...
 ﻟﻤﺎ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺎﻡ ﻭﺗﻼﻗﻰ ﺣﺪ ﺑﻴﺨﺒﻂ ﻋﻠﻴﻚ !!
  ﻭ ﺗﺮﺩ ﺗﻘﻮﻝ :  ﻣﻴﻦ ؟  
  ﻭ ﺗﻼﻗﻴﻪ ﺑﻴﺴﺄﻟﻚ :  ﻓﻲ ﺣﺪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺎﻡ ؟ 
 U Feel Like 
  ﻻ ﻳﺎ ﻣﻌﻠﻢ ﺩﻩ ﺃﻧﺴﺮ ﻣﺎﺷﻴﻦ  
 ﺑﺮﺟﺎﺀ ﺗﺮﻙ ﺭﺳﺎﻟﺘﻚ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺳﻤﺎﻉ ﺻﻮﺕ
  ﺍﻟﺴﻴﻔﻮﻭﻭﻭﻥ  !!!*
​


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*ذات مومنت كده فقريه :

لمآآ محمد مرسى يقولك مش ماااااشى
مش هرحل انتوآآ الـ اخترتونى يا معاتيه


يو فيل لايك :

اختاروها بطيخ لقوها اناناس ^.^
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 يونيو 2013)

ذات مومنت لما صاحبتى تتصل بيا امبارح عشان جالها عريس وعايزانى افضل معاها وهى لسة هتشوف لاول مرة فى البيت

واول مايدخل تلقيه بطيخة واقفة قدامها وتقوالى ماله اهو ضل راجل ولا ضل حيطة

you feel like

ماشى يامدام صميدة


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يونيو 2013)

ﺫﺍﺕ ﻣﻮﻣﻴﻨﺖ
 ﻟﻤﺂﺣـﺪ ﻳـﺮﻥ ﻋﻠﻴﻚ ﺭﻧـﺔ ﺻﻐﻴـﺮﻩ
 ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻮﺑـﺎﻳﻞ ﺣﺘﻲ ﻣﺎﻳـﻠﺤﻘـﺶ ﻳﻨﻄـﻖ
 ﻭﻳﺠﻲ ﻳﻘـﻮﻟﻚ ﺍﺗﺼﻠﺖ ﺑﻴﻚ ﺍﻧﺖ ﻣﺒﺘﺮﺩﺵ
 ﻟﻴﺔ
 U Fell like
 ﺭﺩﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺯﻭﺭﻙ ﻳﺎﺑﻌﻴـﺪ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 يوليو 2013)

ذات مومنت :
 لما آشوف واحد إخواني دلوقتي!

 I Feel Like
 -
 -
 -
 مش سامعالك صوت يعني ، إيه بتشجع ؟ بترجـِع ؟؟؟ ااااااه بتودع ^_*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يوليو 2013)

*لما اشوف اعلان شيبسيكو بيتزاكيكو فراخوكيكو زرافيكو

 I feel like

 امشي من وشيكيكو بدل م الشبشبيكو يطرقعيكو علي دماغيكو*
​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (18 يوليو 2013)

ذات زفت منيلة مومنت لما تبقى رايح ترد ع التليفون 
و عايز تلحق قبل ما يبطل 
و بتجرى بسرعة 350 كم / دقيقة
و رجلك تيجى فى حرف السرير من تحت 

حينئذ 

تبدأ رقصة الهنود الحمر مع القبائل الافريقية 
مع نطق كلمات غير مفهومة فحواها 
ان انا قربت اموت و مخبيين عليا :t33::t33:

امتى اشوفك بتكبر بقى يا صابعى الصغير :a82:​


----------



## oesi no (18 يوليو 2013)

ذات زفت مومنت لما تبقى فى شغلك اللى كله مسلمين فى نهار رمضان 
وتخش تشرب كوبايه شاى  
i feel like 
على الطلاق مسيحى يا جدعان والشاى ده انا دافع تمنه مش سارقه 
black days 
5or ya ramadan


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يوليو 2013)

*ذات مومنت

 لما موبايلي يرن ف المواصلات والاقي اللي جنبي مركز ف الموبايل اوى

 i feel like

 خد رد انت وسلملي عليه =D*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يوليو 2013)

*ﺫﺍﺕ ﻣـﻮﻣـﻨﺖ

 ﻟﻤــﺎ ﺃﻻ‌ﻗــﻰ ﺣﺪ ﻣﺘـﺎﺑﻌﻨـﻰ ﻭﻛـﻞ ﻣـﺎﻧـﺰﻝ ﺑـﻮﺳﺖ ﻳﻌﻤــﻞ ﻻ‌ﻳـﻚ

 I Feel Like
 ... .
 .
 .
 .
 ﺭﻭﺡ ﺭﺑﻨــﺎ ﻳﺨــﻠﻴـﻚ ﻟﻴــﺎ ,, ﻭﻳﺤـﻠﻰ ﺻــﻮﺭﺗـﻚ ﻓـــ ﻋﻴﻨﻴــﺎ*
​


----------



## thebreak-up (20 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ذات مـومـنت
> 
> لمــا أﻻ‌قــى حد متـابعنـى وكـل مـانـزل بـوست يعمــل ﻻ‌يـك
> 
> ...



*والنبي مافهمت حاجة. عربي ده ولا عبري؟ 

اه استني، دلوقتي شايفها بس علشان عملت اقتباس. *


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يوليو 2013)

ذات مومنت !

 لما تكون متعصب وقاعد تزعق والكل خايف منك ..

 وفجأة !!

 تغلط في كلمة وتلاقي
 الكل بدأ يضحك عليك 

 "راحت الهيبة يا عبد الجبار"​


----------



## بايبل333 (24 يوليو 2013)

ذات مومنت لم تكون فى اجتماع فى الشغل والمدير بيقولك عايزين 400 الف رقم بيع الشهر داة ويقولك من بيحمل الهدف الكامل وواحد يرد ويقول انا يارئيس بحمل 450 يومى ومفيش مكان تانى فى العربية ويرد علية المدير ويقول ومين قالك ان هدفك داة انت هدفك 800 ..........

يو فى لايــــــــــــك

متشمش يا معتز هو بيحاول يستفزك امسك نفسك


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يوليو 2013)

*That moment*

*
 لما الوالده تشد الفيشة عشان قعدت عالكمبيوتر كتير 
 تروح أنت فاتح الفيس من الموبيل 

 You feel like 

 إضربى كمان وكمان هطلعلك فى كل مكان ..*
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يوليو 2013)

ذات مومنت لما صاحبتى تخلينى انزل معاها يوم الجمعة اللى فاتت عشان اشترى حاجات ليها ولما ابقى واقفة تعبانة من كتر اللف فى الشارع وخلاص قربت البس شنط فى رجلى مش جذم من كتر المشى وهى تقوالى حرام عليكى بقى هو انتى قرطاس جوافة اختارى حاجة
i feel like
لا هو الحرام انى اشتغل يوم الجمعة


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 أغسطس 2013)

*ذات مومنت 
أما حد يقولى هاتى رقمك
 I feel like 
 زيرو طماطماية أربع خيارات بصلاية*
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أغسطس 2013)

ذات مومنت لما ابقى قاعدة عند خالتى فى بيتها وبعديها عشان تمشينى عشان تحكى فى موضوع تقوم مديانى فلوس وتقوالى انزل انتى ياحبيبتى
وتروح ماما واخدة الفلوس وتقوالها عيب هى معاها
*I feel like
طب اقتلها دى يارب واخش النار ولا اعمل اية 
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أغسطس 2013)

ذات مومنت لما الدكتور فى الكلية يطلب منك بحث ولما تعمله يقوالى قومى اشرحى قدام زمايلك
*I feel like 
الحلزونة ياما الحلزونة ادينى ياما ياحلزونة 
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أغسطس 2013)

*ذات مومنت
لما ابقى فاتحة المنتدى من الصبح ولما اجى اقفل القى واحدة صاحبتى بتقوالى ازيك يايويو
**I feel like
ماانا كنت متنيل قاعد
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أغسطس 2013)

*ذات مـومـنـت

 لـمـا مقبض الـبـاب يمـسـك فـ هـدومـك !

 You Feel Like

 سـيـب الـشـاكـيـت .. سـيـب الـشـاكـيـت *
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أغسطس 2013)

*ذات مومنت

 لما تركب تاكسي ويكون مشغل اغاني انت بتحبها

 U Feel Like

 انا عيزك تلف بيا مصر كلها

 فرفشني يا ببلاوي *
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أغسطس 2013)

*ذات مومنت

 لما اروح اغسل المواعين و اشوف الميه قاطعه

 i feel like

 هى دى هى فرحة الدنيا دق يا قلبى غنى يا عنيا*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أغسطس 2013)

ذات مومنت لما تكون هتنوى تروح الكنيسة فى ظل الايام العصيبة اللى احنا فيها
وتلاقى اخبار مروعة ع النت

u feel like

أهلا بالاستشهاد
مرحب بالاستشهاد 
هيه هيه هيييييييييه


----------



## soso a (19 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ذات مومنت روحى لما تكون مقفلة فى وشك ومخنوق
وتقوم تصلى 

u feel like

أنا جاهل إن معرفش انك مصدر تعزياتى يا يسوع ♥


----------



## My Rock (24 سبتمبر 2013)

ذات مومنت لما تكون مدير المنتدى ومهندم ولابس الأحمر والسيف بأيدك..
تيجي تدخل على* قائمة الأعضاء المرتبة حسب التقييم* وتشوف إسمك في اسفل القائمة

You feel like

دانا مليش لازمة.. اروح اشحت في المنتديات احسن..


----------



## +febronia+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

ذات مومنت ..
لما اكون بشتغل ف اتسوديو تصوير ومشغله المروحة والتكيف اه الاتنين عادي والدنيا ميت فل وعشره
ومافيش بنات غيري وتيجي  واحده منقبه عايزه تتصور
وتعقد ساعه تعدل ف نفسهاا وشغاله رغي 
  وبعد ما اصورهااا
 تقولي: اللـــــــــــه اناا مش عايزه امشي وافضل قاعده معاكي هنا تحت المروحه ....

 You feel like

وانبي لاضربهاا ع بوقهاا الوليديه دي 
تقعدي معياا فين دا انتي قعدي معياا نص ساعه شلتيني فيهاا اصلاً .. :ranting:


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 أكتوبر 2013)

ذات مومنت لما تسأل ست عجوزة اسمك ايه 
ويكون اسمها لا يندرج تحت مسمى الاسماء ولكن اسماء الأشياء  

u feel like

يا مقدسة متأكدة دة أسمك ولا انا اللى بسمع غلط


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 أكتوبر 2013)

لما تجيلك هدية روحية قيمة
ومتبقاش عارف تركبها ازاى  

u feel like

جات الحزينة تفرح ههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*ذات مومنت

 لما تكون بتتفرج علي خناقه في الفيس

 I feel like

 اديله بالماوس ع قفاه *​


----------



## +febronia+ (8 ديسمبر 2013)

ذات مش عارفه ايه مومنت ..
لماا اكون سايبه سندوتش ع الترابيزه عشان اروح اعمل شاي لبابا 
واجي مالقيش السندوتش واسال اختي تقولي مش عارفه 
واقولهاا لو خديه قولي ماتخفيش هعمل غيره عادي تقولي لا..
واروح اشوفه في المطبخ يمكن سبته جوه مافيش 
وابص القي البوبي بتاعي قاعد تحت السرير بياكل في .. 

:download::download:







  I feel likeeeeee :ranting:

انت حيوااااااااااااااااااااااان .. !! ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2013)

+febronia+ قال:


> ذات مش عارفه ايه مومنت ..
> لماا اكون سايبه سندوتش ع الترابيزه عشان اروح اعمل شاي لبابا
> واجي مالقيش السندوتش واسال اختي تقولي مش عارفه
> واقولهاا لو خديه قولي ماتخفيش هعمل غيره عادي تقولي لا..
> ...


*متقوليش عليه كده ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +febronia+ (8 ديسمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *متقوليش عليه كده ههههههههههههه*​


لا انا بس الي مسمحلي اقول .. :t33:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2013)

+febronia+ قال:


> لا انا بس الي مسمحلي اقول .. :t33:​



* تفرقه عنصريه يعني 
هتروحي من ربنا فين 
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (8 ديسمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * تفرقه عنصريه يعني
> هتروحي من ربنا فين
> *​


دا اذا كان عجبك اصلاً .. :smil15:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2013)

+febronia+ قال:


> ذات مش عارفه ايه مومنت ..
> لماا اكون سايبه سندوتش ع الترابيزه عشان اروح اعمل شاي لبابا
> واجي مالقيش السندوتش واسال اختي تقولي مش عارفه
> واقولهاا لو خديه قولي ماتخفيش هعمل غيره عادي تقولي لا..
> ...


*انتى كمان هتبصى للبوبى فى الشندوشت 
الف هنا وشفا على قلبه ههههههههه 
بس امور اووووووووى 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*That moment  

 لـمـا اتـصـور مـع صحـابى بكـاميـرا الـمـوبايـل
 و آجـى اتـفـرج عـلـى صـورى لـمـا نـخـلص

 I feel like

 بـقولك إيــه يـاشـريـف ؟ هـى السلـعـوه شكـلـها عـامـل ازاى ؟!*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يناير 2014)

ذات مومنت
لما تطلع من الإمتحان وحد يسألك عملت ايه

u feel like

سبت فراغ كبيير


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يناير 2014)

ذات مومنت

لما حد يكتبلى كومنت فى تعليق ومش فاهمه هو مبسوط ولا مضايق

u feel like

بتعزبونى ليه ههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يناير 2014)

*ذات مومنت
لما يبقي النت فاصل من يوم السبت 
وشبكه الموبيل في البيت ضعيفه 
يو فيل لايك 
انا مقطوع من شجره *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يناير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يناير 2014)

ذات مومنت لما انزل مع اصحابى حبة ويكون ليا ميعاد محدد ارجع فيه بس بتاخر والموبايل بيفصل شحن منى
ولما ارجع القيه العائلة كلها مرقدلى

i feel like
مش دة قسم الدرب الاحمر يااخويا 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يناير 2014)

ذات مومنت لما يكون خالى بيكلمنى وقالى ع حاجة وانا قولتله بابا مش هيرضى بيها ولا ماما كمان ولا جوزى
ويقولى طيب هاتى اكلم ابوكى او امك او جوزك واقنعهم

u feel like
 أفتكر أنى انا قولتلك بلاش ^_^
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يناير 2014)

ذات زفت مومنت لما صاحبتى تتصل بيا وتقولى عاوزكى ضرورى فى المكان الفلانى وأروح اقف والدنيا تبقى سقاعة الصبح وأفضل ارن عليها متردش
وبعد 50 مسيد كول
القيها بترن وتقولى
" لارا حبيبتى اسفة والله راحت عليا نومة نتقابل فى وقت تانى "
u feel like
حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فيك يافخرررررررررررى
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يناير 2014)

ذات مومنت لما اكون رايحة مع اخويا مشوار وأبقى مش طايقة نفسى وعاوزة أروح وفجاة يجيى شاب مز ^_^ ويبقى صاحب اخويا
واخويا يقولى مش كنتى عاوزة تروحى
يلا خدى تاكسى وروحى

u feel like
 دى مش اخلاق فنان
دى اخلاق زبال
^_^
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يناير 2014)

ذات مومنت لما أكون ماشية مع صاحبتى ولما تشوفها خطيبها القديم تقوم تافة ع الارض ^_^ وبعديها بيوم يجى يكلمنى يقولى عاجبك طريقة صاحبتك انا مرضتيش بس اعمل حاجة تتضايقها 

 u feel like
 سيبك انت 
بس اية شعورك بعد النطة ..؟!
قصدى التفة ^_^
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يناير 2014)

ذات مومنت اما تجيب حاجه لطفل صغير 
وتقوله هات بقي حته 
يقولك لا تاعتي 
""
""
I feel like 
"" 
علي فكره هي كانت تاعتي قبل ماتبقي تاعتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 فبراير 2014)

ذات مومنت 

لما تشتري حاجه غاليه ويطلع طعمها وحش 

U feel like

هي وحشه بس هاكلها


----------



## max mike (3 فبراير 2014)

*موضوع جمييييل وفكرته حلوة
متاااااااابع​*


----------



## max mike (3 فبراير 2014)

*ذات مومنت لما اروح الشغل واقعد ع الجهاز واول حاجة افتحها الفيس والمنتدى قبل مواقع وبرامج الشغل مع انى لسه سايبهم فى البيت
u feel like
تحس انه من ضمن التعليمات المكتوبة جنب الجهاز برجاء فتح الفيس والمنتدى اولا​*


----------



## max mike (3 فبراير 2014)

*ذات مومنت 
لما تكون ماشى مع واحد صاحبك وتعدى من جنبكم شله بنات حلوين وصاحبك يعاكس فيهم وتكون فى واحدة منهم تعرفك وتعرف اهلك
u feel like
اخرس يافاسق يافاجر يامنحل يا عدو الله​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 فبراير 2014)

*ذات مومنت
لما اكون قاعدة ويجيلى موب من الواد هيكل ويقولى لقيتها صدقينى لقيتها
هى مين دى يابا ..؟!
وقالى اسم بنت انا عارفها انها فسدق خالص

يو فيل لايك
يازين مااخترت سميرة سمير 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (5 مارس 2014)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 أبريل 2014)

that momen 

لما تلاقى نفسك بتذاكر فى يوم العيد 

u feel like

تفيد ب أيه يا ندم يا ندم وتعمل ايه يا عتاب


----------

